# Olaf Pronk, dearly departed



## Chicago Chad (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks like FB is showing many close friends of Olaf Pronk have stated that he unexpectedly passed in the last day or so. He was very active in Madagascar in both flora and fauna, especially orchids. It seems quite unfortunate not only for his ongoing efforts but for future endeavors with endangered species.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I think it goes to show how important a hobby can be not only to us as individuals but the world as a whole. 

Hopefully someone will continue to carry the load, especially in Madagascar.

RIP Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2017)

More sad news.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2017)

Our condolences.


----------

